# Has anyone used...



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been looking for local suppliers for my EO's and FO's. I know there are some DFW soapers on the board so I'd like to ask if anyone has used any EO's from Taylored Concepts in Dallas or FO's from Lonestar candles in Keller. Neither of these companies are listed in the suppliers section and I don't see any reviews on them either.

I'm in desperate need of both and was planning on going to Lonestar tomorrow to pick up some 1oz samples but if someone here has used them before I'd really like to get larger amounts if they are a decent supplier. Taylored has a small selection and only sells their EO's in 2oz and 16oz sizes so I'd love to hear if anyone knows if they have quality EO's.

If you don't want to post publicly you can PM me, Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use Taylored concepts as I don't like ordering off the net. Have been happy with what I have purchased


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Taylored concepts used to be part of the dish so yes they do have soap safe FO's. The biggest problem in buying from those who cater to candles is that they rarely have feedback from those who CP soap, and we all know it's a huge difference between soap scent and candle scent, even melt and pour and HP soap. If you are near Tyler, Starrville is wonderful! Vicki


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i have used taylored concepts, loved them til i started buying from lillian, can tell the difference, still use a few scents of theirs that hold up in cp but dropped a bunch. email me if you have a certain scent to ask about, if i've tried it i will let you know. [email protected]


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I soaped one or two FOs from Lonestar awhile back. My Leather is from there. Good adn strong and behaved fine in soaping. Those that like Leather do enjoy it but it is a pretty hard sell.
Most of my FOs come from Candle suppliers because I started by using the FOs my sister ordered for her candles and have continued using her old suppliers.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the information on both of these companies, I really appreciate it. I have some of Lillians EO's and I really like them but she announced she will no longer be doing any EO coops :/

The weird thing about Lonestar is that up until a couple of months ago they were a soap _and_ candle supplier. When I logged on to their site yesterday I noticed that they only talk about candles although all their scents say if they are skin safe or not and they have a stainless steel soap cutter on clearance for $12.00 which is a darn good price IMHO. So I'm guessing they are now focusing only on candles. I'll ask what happened when I order my samples - I figure it won't hurt to try them and see how the FO's stand up to CP. They're only about 20 minutes from me so it's worth trying (that and their prices are good too)

Thanks again!


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

oops i didn't catch that you were wanting EO's from taylored, sorry i have only used FO's from them.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Jodi I agree Lillians were much better but Taylor is close for me to just go get it.


----------

